# Adapt Deeluxe 141 thermo flex liner



## marvs (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello,

I've just bought new Hardboots (DEELUXE TRACK 425 PRO) with a Deeluxe 141 thermo flex liner inside. Now I want to adapt the liner but I only find one video on how to do that: vimeo.com/37100668. 

My questions are:
- Is there a difference between a liner for softboots and hardboots?
- Since there is no dealer nearby I have to do it by myself. How do I set the oven for it?

I hope someone can help me. 
Thanks!


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Only they would know if their hard & soft boot liners are made out of different materials, but it's hard to think of a reason why they would be. You could try asking them via email/Facebook/Twitter/whatever. 

The oven temp is 90-110 deg C according to their liners page. I'm sure the resident boot fitting expert here would advise against using a toe cap. 

When I heat moulded my boots, I found it a lot easier to put the liners on my feet first then put the shells on. It might be worth trying both ways with your liners before heating them to see which works best for you.


----------



## marvs (Jan 18, 2019)

Radialhead said:


> Only they would know if their hard & soft boot liners are made out of different materials, but it's hard to think of a reason why they would be. You could try asking them via email/Facebook/Twitter/whatever.
> 
> The oven temp is 90-110 deg C according to their liners page. I'm sure the resident boot fitting expert here would advise against using a toe cap.
> 
> When I heat moulded my boots, I found it a lot easier to put the liners on my feet first then put the shells on. It might be worth trying both ways with your liners before heating them to see which works best for you.


Thank you! You mentioned a "liners page" from Deeluxe? May it is because I'm in Germany but I couldn't find any help on their Homepage. Can you maybe send me a link to a manual?


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Sure, it's in the overview of the Thermo Flex Liner on this page: https://www.deeluxe.com/technology/liners/


----------

